# Waiting for Grant...



## kshama.dutt (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post in this Forum and got a query, if anyone can help.

*Little Background...*
Invitation (189) Feb 2017
PCC Macrh 2017
Medical April 2017
Immigration Filed April 2017

It's been almost 3 months and we are still waiting for grant. Does anyone know of reason for delay or sailing in the same boat.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kshama.dutt (Jul 11, 2017)

Is there anyone waiting for grant....


----------

